# Red River FT



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Open is a Quad right to left including a close check-down bird (retired) as the second bird thrown. Third bird down is the longest mark (200 yds +-and retired) and last bird (flyer) is approx. 175 yds.
About 5-6minutes a dog.

Qual is a double right to left. Memory bird approx. 200 yds thrown into a patch of tall weeds, go bird (flyer) 150yds out. Land blind approx. 300yds out with lots of patches of grass and hay bails inbw.

William W


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

William,

And how are the dogs doing the Open? Handles? Pickups?

FOM


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

FOM said:


> William,
> 
> And how are the dogs doing the Open? Handles? Pickups?
> 
> FOM


FOM,
At this point about 55 dogs have ran, my guess is less than 8 dogs have run very clean (no hunts), lots of others having having short to long hunts, lots having trouble with the check dwn bird because it is directly in line with the first bird thrown. Guess would be 20% handled or picked up....

William W


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Open began at dog #92 and ended at dog #57. Rest to finish land quad tommorrow.

Qual had 23 called back for the third series which they finished today. Sorry do not have callbacks to fourth series.

William W


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Open ended with dog number 63


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

14 or 15 back to the 4th series of the qual.


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Chris do you know what dogs were called back? I am wondering how Gabe is doing...

Thanks


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Rodney,

I spoke with Gabe and he said he had 4 back to the 4th.

Chris


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Qual Results;

1st= #36 "Boo" o/Gene Taylor,h/Frank Price
2nd= #21
3rd= #17
4th= #19
RJ= #34
Jam's= #10,#14,#20,#29,#30,#35, and #37

William W


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks a bunch, William.

Sure looking forward to the derby play-by-play!

Marty & Lesa


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations to Jim Schmidt, Mark Edwards and Take Me Now or Lose Me Forever "Riggs". QAA in his first qualifying! This dog is truly an exceptional animal, winning 5 of his last 6 derbies and now getting qualified all age in his first qual. And we just happen to be doing a repeat of this breeding right now! Star X Chopper, a repeat of Chopper's first breeding. Mike

www.beadleretrievers.com


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any idea on the lim. all age and amateur.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

They called 33 back to the Second series in the Am. They've ran about half the dogs on the Blind, and will not finish the Second tonight


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

I heard all derby dogs were called back for the 3rd???


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

okvet said:


> I heard all derby dogs were called back for the 3rd???


I heard it was 39 out of 41 called back to the 2nd series which will start tomorrow morning.

Marty


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

how about dog 51 in the Am.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

OPEN callbacks to the 3rd:

2,3,4,8,12,13,14,16,19,21,28,32,33,34,35,36,39,42,45,50,61,66,74,75,78,79,80,82,87,88,92,93,98,100,105,107

AM Callbacks to the 2nd: I might be missing one number since David said 33 and I only have 32

2,5,7,9,11, 14,15,18,19,20,24,25,29,31,32,34,37,38,39,41,42,45,46,47,48,52,55,56,58,61,62,64


AM first series was tough, dogs had trouble with two retired birds, work varied on either bird, judges were VERY generous in their callbacks...not many dogs have done the test clean, lots of BIG hunts called back, some double hunts, handles, it was a tough test. Am ended with dog number 25, I think.

I don't have derby callbacks, but from what I saw and heard it was a single flyer with a water entry (a few ran around) and then you moved to pick up a wide open double, which a lot of dogs stepped on the birds, flyer included.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Lainee said that 60 was called back, cause he ran first in the second series.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

21 called back to waterblind in Am.

They finished the waterblind in the open, sorry no callbacks.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Marty just called with the callbacks to the 4th series in the Derby
1,2,4,5,6,9,11,14,15,16,18,22,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,33,34,37,38 and 40

lesa c

Sorry had to edit, I did't realize that the first series yesterday was actually the first and second.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Here are the final numbers for the Derby
1st #29 - F Landry
2nd #14 - F Landry
3rd #26 - M Edwards
4th #9
RJ #16
Jams #'s 2,4,5,6,11,15,22,24,25,27,28,31,33,38,40


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Results are posted on EE.


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

I didn't have anything else to do this morning. Boy is it wet outside. 
What a trial this was. We were lucky and finished before the bad weather moved in. I would like thank all of the people who helped with the event. The grounds were great the judges were very gracious with call backs and I for one had a good time for my first trial to run this year. Dave Fowler and Mark Edwards worked very hard to have another great event.

Open results
1st Two Step's No. Ninety-Nine Tom Vaughn/H-Bill Schrader 
2nd FC/AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II Mark Rosenblum/H-Danny Farmer 
3rd Maple Ridge's Sooner Boomer Chris and Wade McCool/H-Kenny Trott 3rd 
4th Sea Biscuit Itchin To Go William Kearns/H-Danny Farmer 
RJ Black Magic's Woody Too Dewitt & Lorraine Boice Dewitt Boice/H-Kenny Trott 
Jam Red Bird's Winsome Blue Mike Kammerer/H-Danny Farmer 
Jam AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH Kenneth Robbins/H-Ken Robbins 
Jam FC-AFC Windigos Kalamity Kate Marv & Pat Baumer/ H-Marvin Baumer
Jam Sommit's Dakota Blackmale Linda Waco/H-Linda Waco 
Jam Howln Duck's Spurofthemoment Mike Molthan/H-Mike Cicero 
Jam FC AFC Perpetual Dizzy Daisy David Winters/H-Kenny Trott 
Jam FC/AFC Tangata Manu Brad & Diane Clow/H-Brad Clow 
Jam AFC Cotes Du Rhone Martha and John Russell/H-Martha Russell 
Jam FC Keechi's Blue Roux Mike Barnett/H- Bill Schrader 

Amateur results
1st FC/AFC Riverside's Raggedy Ann Linda Noga/H-Linda Noga
2nd FC Catalina's Miss Monica Kathy Berdan/H-Kathy Berdan 
3rd Lake Park Cody's Zipperoo Charles Bearden/H-Charles Bearden
4th AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH Kenneth Robbins/H-Ken Robbins
RJ Hardscrabble Ride the Wind Sydney Gardave/H-Sydney Gardave 
Jam Maple Ridge's Sooner Boomer Chris and Wade McCool Martha McCool 
Jam FC/AFC Tangata Manu Brad & Diane Clow Brad Clow 
Jam Pekisko Calumet's Rebel Doll Sharon Gierman Sharon Gierman 
Jam Rockerins Riverdance Paul / Gena Rainbolt Paul Rainbolt

Qualifying results
1st Reload I'll Gitum Gene Taylor/H-Frank Price 
2nd Take Me Now Or Lose Me Forever James Schmidt/H-Mark Edwards
3rd Topbrass Goodtime Charli Shannon Casto/H-Kenny Trott 
4th Goldeneyes sunshine sage SH Edgar Johnson/H- Brian Norwood
RJ BlueChip High Definition Judy Callahan/H-Mark Edwards 
Jam Hightop Banta's Cal MH Les Banta/H-Gabe Withrow 
Jam Twin D's Ruff Stuff Ron Ainley/H-Ron Ainley 
Jam Withrow's Where I Roam Gabe Withrow/H-Gabe Withrow 
Jam Riverbend's Sister Sadie Mike Bolch/H-Gabe Withrow 
Jam Ginny's Abbygayle Grace MH Chris Wilson/H- Reece Hudson 
Jam Fraser's Chisum Robert & Nancy Fraser/H-Rob Fraser 
Jam Apache Buck IV David Buskirk/H-Gabe Withrow 

Derby results
1st Landrys Lone Star Ranger Francis Landry/H-Francis Landry
2nd Landrys Out of the Blue Francis Landry/H-Francis Landry 
3rd Aksarben's Night Ranger Nate Limoges/H-Mark Edwards
4th Illini's Lucky Lindy Doug Main/H-Brian Norwood 
RJ Catalina's Outlaw Sydney Gardave/H-Kenny Trott 
Jam Pearl's Jackie Victor Patterson/H-Bill Schrader 
Jam Mainlands Harley Chopper Jim and Jan Burnett/H-Mark Edwards
Jam Ozark's Queen Latifah Reece Hudson/H-Reece Hudson 
Jam Mallard Brake On The Rox Wayne Nissen/H-Wayne Nissen 
Jam Black Magic's Patton's Little Bea DeWitt Boice/H-Kenny Trott 
Jam Magic Trick's Yellow Jasper David Aul/H-Clint Avant 
Jam Uodibar's Lean On Me Too Hayley & David Killam/H-Bill Schrader 
Jam Hasty Pudding's Black Irish K. Thomas Vaughn/HBill Schrader 
Jam Midnight's Superstar Jeff and Shelly Mathews/H-Wayne Nissen 
Jam Westwoods Up To No Good Patti Nelson/H-Greg Nelson 
Jam Lil Miss Karizzma Brian/Lori Biesemeier/H-Brian Biesemeier
Jam Uodibar's Special Relativity Hayley & David Killam/H-Bill Schrader 
Jam Maxx De Mann William Whitener/H-Frank Price 
Jam R.M.R.'s Sampson Michael Enmon/H-Clint Avant 
Jam Mad River's Red Neck Women Mike Molthan/H-Mike Molthan 
Jam Woodcreek's Dark Beauty Nik Koumoundouros/H-Nik Koumoundouros 
Jam Bosko Ranch Wholelota Moxie Dave Handsaker/H-Greg Nelson


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Open results
1st Two Step's No. Ninety-Nine Tom Vaughn/H-Bill Schrader 
Jam FC Keechi's Blue Roux Mike Barnett/H- Bill Schrader

Amateur results
1st FC/AFC Riverside's Raggedy Ann Linda Noga/H-Linda Noga

Derby results
Jam Pearl's Jackie Victor Patterson/H-Bill Schrader 
Jam Uodibar's Lean On Me Too Hayley & David Killam/H-Bill Schrader 
Jam Hasty Pudding's Black Irish K. Thomas Vaughn/HBill Schrader 
Jam Uodibar's Special Relativity Hayley & David Killam/H-Bill Schrader


----------

